# مساعدة في دراسة انشاء مصنع شيد



## Eng.Eagle (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع تخرجي يا شباب هو انشاء مصنع شيد 
وانا اريد فلم عن عمليات الانتاج وعن المعدات المستخدمة وخاصة الفرن والكسارات
وشكرا كتير


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (4 يناير 2007)

*الانتاج*

Eng.Eagle هل توريد فلم عن عمليات الانتاج بصفة عامة او توريد عمليات انتاج معين و اوريد أعلم مشرع التخرج تابع إلى كلية ........

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )​


----------



## Eng.Eagle (6 يناير 2007)

نعم انا اريد افلام عن عمليات الانتاج وخطوط الانتاج
وكل ما يتوفر لديك عن كل شيء يتعلق بانتاج الشيد 
وكل الشكر والتقدير اخي محمد


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

سأحاول اخي ان افيدك .. لكن صبرا


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

بليشبببشليبلشلشي.


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

عفوا على الرد السابق ... دون قصد


----------

